# Trudnoća i porod > Nakon poroda >  posteljicaaa

## Nena-Jabuka

> a čuj, alex, neke žene gutaju, ne pljuju sve


ajme, baš si me našla, premišljam se već neko vrijeme kako da jednu ludost upitam forumske babe?
Jel' netko pogledao u zadnje vrijeme, ne baš zadnje, ima duže tomu, kakav pornić? Nije? To sam i mislila. Vjernice ni ne pitam, znam da nisu :Grin: , ali ove druge, budu iza ponoći na nekim kanalima, nebitno, glupi su redom, čisto gimnasticiranje, skakuću tamo-amo i mijenjaju poze brzinom munje, no jedna "prehrambena" navika mi je upala u oči i ne mogu se oteti dojmu koji idioti smišljaju te "scenarije" i taj običaj. 

Naime, u kojoj god se pozi tih dvoje (troje, koliko već) našlo, u koji god otvor išlo, posve nebitno, čim ženska skuži da će lik brzo svršiti, iskače isti tren, premješta se naprijed, ispred njega, plazi jezik i hopa, sve po licu, u usta, smije se, jede, uživa. 
Obavezno tako mora završiti njihov spolni odnos. 
Dakle, nebitno jel' bila dvije sekunde ored orgazam (znam da nije, OK, ko da je bitno u porniću di je ona bila), ili šta, čim lik signalizira da će biti proteina, ona sva ozarena krene pred njega - stiže ručak.

Nemojte mi reći da je ovaj opis gadljiviji od opisa šejkanja placente i ostalog, morala sam to upitati jer zapažam te idiotske detalje.
Kad sam rekla mužu- jel' kužiš ti koji bolesnici ovo sastavljaju, nemoj se čuditi kad ja počnem iskakati odjednom iznenada, ipak je to sad moderno! počela je rugancija- pa, ajde, možda su one zapravo super normalne, možda ti nisi :Grin: , ni tvoje frendice, pitaj babe na Rodi, možda one bolje znaju jel' se danas sve jede, da to sve žene žele, pod obavezno, u vidu zdrave prehrane. :Laughing:  :Laughing:  

Ne očekujem nikakve odgovore specijalne, ionako mi se čini da tema nema predugačak potencijal, samo mi je upala prilika da iznesem komentar.

----------


## dorotea24

ma ustvari se samo šalim, nije da me zannima odgovor :Grin:

----------


## tua

Nena, otvori novu temu, s anketom  :Laughing:

----------


## Nena-Jabuka

> Nena, otvori novu temu, s anketom


Ne dolazi u obzir. :Laughing: Šta da pitam kad već odgovor znam? Naprosto sam sigurna da žene (naročito udane) ne pate od  nedostatka proteina, a psihići što smišljaju porniće uvijek će uvesti neki novi običaj, radi ispunjavanja kojekakvih (budalastih) maštarija.

----------


## Beti3

*Nena*, u anketi mene možeš staviti u isto mišljenje s tobom. Ako su one super normalne, ja nisam... :Smile:  Ali, ja ni kamenice ne jedem, pa i nisam neki ogledni primjerak :Razz:

----------


## IvanaR

Neno stvarno, ako ta tema nije za kutak za filozofski trenutak onda ne znam koja jeste.  :Laughing: Ako je otvoriš obećavam da ću odgovoriti!

----------


## Nena-Jabuka

> *Nena*, u anketi mene možeš staviti u isto mišljenje s tobom. Ako su one super normalne, ja nisam... Ali, ja ni kamenice ne jedem, pa i nisam neki ogledni primjerak


Ma kakva anketa. Ne radi se o tome jel' ko guta il' ne guta, briga me. Ovo je nova gimnastička fora, ne tijekom felacija, nego ide penetracija, kao, normalan spolni odnos, sprijeda, otraga, svejedno, no svaki put obavezno mora završiti tako da se ženska izvuče brzinski, doslovce iskoči i namjesti se licem pred njega jer to se sad kao tako radi. Vrag je moda.

----------


## Joe

ja imam nervoznu naviku grickanja zanoktica, jesam li i ja kanibal?

----------


## Deaedi

> ja imam nervoznu naviku grickanja zanoktica, jesam li i ja kanibal?



Ako ti je isto pojesti posteljicu i gristi nokte, onda jesi.  :Smile: 

Ako ipak misliš da postoji neka razlika, onda očito ipak nisi.

----------


## marta

> ja imam nervoznu naviku grickanja zanoktica, jesam li i ja kanibal?


Naravno da jesi. Osim ako higijenski ispljunes, onda ti mozemo progledati kroz prste.

----------


## marta

Meni je promako taj veganski parti, ali sumnjam da cu potraziti o cemu se radi. 
Hoces reci da su zanoktice manje vrijedne, il da kad osim zanoktice odgrizes i komadic koze, jer bas smeta, pa sve to lijepo grickas umjesto cipsa, da to ne vrijedi kao posteljica? Šta ti je mjerilo?

----------


## marta

Mozda misli da sam ja Hojruk. Il da sam hrabra jer sam hrabro imala u frizideru sumdko voce i sok od cikle za "akodonečegadođe".

----------


## cvijeta73

nu ga, što bih samo ja imala noćne more od njega:

http://havingapoo.blogspot.com/2007/...nta-party.html

pa ti reci jel isto sa zanokticama  :Grin:

----------


## marta

Uopce me ne privlaci. Ja mogu odoljeti svakom linku. Snazne sam volje. 
A ako grizes zanoktice na noznim prstima? One su ipak malo vece?

----------


## vertex

> Hoces reci da su zanoktice manje vrijedne, il da kad osim zanoktice odgrizes i komadic koze, jer bas smeta, pa sve to lijepo grickas umjesto cipsa, da to ne vrijedi kao posteljica? Šta ti je mjerilo?


 :Laughing: 
Ja bih rekla da ako je placentofagija definirana kao kanibalizam, onda je i grickanje zanoktica kanibalizam, onako čisto po definiciji.

----------


## marta

Pa naravno da je. Po definiciji, molim lijepo, svima jednako i nema repete. 

Da sam jaaaaa moderator, obrisala bih svu ovu tu nasu zahebanciju i ostavila samo one pocetne postove kad smo jos razgpovarali o tome sto bi moglo sve biti u toj posteljici.

----------

